# Gazelle ride through the Sarek



## Alex_B (May 22, 2007)

Well, a Eurocopter Gazelle that is 


1:






2:





3: look closer to see the reindeer


----------



## BoblyBill (May 22, 2007)

WOW!!! Pretty place... Hey, would take me with you one of these days? I would like to go to all the cool places you have. It's not fair.


----------



## Alex_B (May 22, 2007)

BoblyBill said:


> WOW!!! Pretty place...



very pretty indeed 



> Hey, would take me with you one of these days? I would like to go to all the cool places you have. It's not fair.




life is never fair .... take you with me? hmmm.. if you carry all my gear, maybe 

sorry, just kidding


----------



## lostprophet (May 22, 2007)

didn't know Sweden had Gazelles, guessing it wasn't a military one then


----------



## Alex_B (May 22, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> didn't know Sweden had Gazelles, guessing it wasn't a military one then



The pilot was a military pilot, but the helicopter is was for business ... actually  just a means of transport in regions without roads.

helicopter in the summer, snowmobile in the winter.


----------



## cherrymoose (May 22, 2007)

#3 looks like a lovely place.  Great job!


----------



## Alex_B (May 22, 2007)

thanks  it is a very vast landscape  and its dimensions trick the eyes


----------



## Alex_B (May 23, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## Tangerini (May 23, 2007)

I like these  How very beautiful!


----------



## Alex_B (May 24, 2007)

thank you


----------



## nabero (May 24, 2007)

Very pretty series  

But I can't see the reindeer


----------



## PNA (May 24, 2007)

Great landscape shot....Reindeer? Alex, way too much scotch for you!


----------



## Alex_B (May 25, 2007)

nabero and PNA ... of course there is reindeer! Given that this third shot alone shows about 10 square miles of reindeer-friendly area in the bottom 70%
 of the frame, and given the rather high density of reindeer in that area, results in about 50 reindeer in that frame (of course they are too small to be identified since some of them will be sub-pixel size)


----------



## LaFoto (May 25, 2007)

Ah.
You are admitting at last that we cannot see them!
They are there, so we have to assume (and you, too), but ... they are too small for us to see. So there! Why make us squeeze our eyes and squint at the screen for too long to find them then, eh? :raisedbrow:

And that when it was "headache-day" yesterday, and "headache-aftermath-day" today ...  (and yesterday was HORRIBLE, TERRIBLE, AWFUL, believe me). 

OK:


----------



## PNA (May 25, 2007)

I still _think_ it's the scotch!!!!


----------



## Alex_B (May 25, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> And that when it was "headache-day" yesterday, and "headache-aftermath-day" today ...  (and yesterday was HORRIBLE, TERRIBLE, AWFUL, believe me).



oh  sad to hear!


----------



## Alex_B (May 25, 2007)

PNA said:


> I still _think_ it's the scotch!!!!



no it is the scotch which makes me see them with red noses! And with red noses I can see them even if they appear very tiny in the image


----------



## Aggressor (May 9, 2008)

Beautiful landscape!  

I can't see the reindeer, but I did see a piece of dirt on my monitor...  Thank you!


----------



## Alex_B (May 9, 2008)

always glad to help 

Thanks


----------



## Gopherkid (May 9, 2008)

I wish I would have gone through the thread before giving myself a headache.  Can never pass up a "where's waldo" opportunity.


----------



## Alex_B (May 9, 2008)

sorry, the scale on that image makes it really impossible to see the reindeer!


----------



## Gopherkid (May 9, 2008)

Haha, i know, amazing shots though


----------



## Alex_B (May 9, 2008)

thanks


----------



## kundalini (May 9, 2008)

I see a bunch of them... all you have to do is look dead center and then down 1 click and to the left half a click. There don't you see 'em?.....Wait, no that's some rocks. Yeah, there they are... go to the small lake to the right and just south.... no wait... more rocks. Ahhh, up on the mountain top...second from the left.....definitely some there.

Thanks Alex. Beautiful photos.


Hang on, over there by the................


----------



## Alex_B (May 10, 2008)

Thanks!



kundalini said:


> Hang on, over there by the................


:mrgreen:


----------



## rmh159 (May 10, 2008)

Awesome shots... always been a dream of mine to get some shots from a helicopter.  Might have to look into an NYC helicopter tour.


----------



## Alex_B (May 10, 2008)

Thank you


----------

